# Winnie's 'do



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a Miami and she looks very nice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good job. she looks pretty happy with her clip and her groomer, too.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I think you did a great job. I love her top knot. Keep up the nice work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, I am impressed. She looks very nice. :clap2:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks cute!...............And very pleased with herself! Love that Spoo smile!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

You did a great job! Well done  She looks beautiful.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She looks elegant and very happy about her Miami! Hope the water issue up in Portland is ameliorated by now. That has to have been a pain to have to boil water for everything.
Great job on the groom !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You did a fantastic job! It's gorgeous! I love it. I'm jealous. I so want to do that to Matisse, but am trapped with having to do the Continental for now. It looks soooo easy to maintain. She really looks beautiful! Well done!:clap2:


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

Wow, well done, can you tell me which clippers and blade sizes you used on her please x


----------



## Gillbilly7 (Apr 30, 2014)

She looks great, good going.


----------



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

MrsD2008 said:


> Wow, well done, can you tell me which clippers and blade sizes you used on her please x


I used a pair of oster clippers that I got on sale at a bargain(leftovers) store for $18, they're human hair clippers

and I didn't use blades(I can't seem to ever make it actually cut anything when I have those dang blades on), I flipped the little switch on the side to make it longer(so I wouldn't cut her) and then the area's I wanted the hair long on(head, tail, leg puffs) I clipped with scissors


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

MrsD2008 said:


> Wow, well done, can you tell me which clippers and blade sizes you used on her please x


Because she is using human clippers. They don't have removable blades unless you unscrew them. So her length would be from a #9 blade at longest to #15 shortest. Usually the human clippers aren't #30 or #40 like a 5in1 dog clipper blade. I would say it looks #7 at longest and probably a #10, you can do this trim lines with any length you choose. From very short to a long guard comb. And you can play with the bracelets being oval and tight or long or full out Clydesdale- your choice. But typically if your bracelets are floppy it's too long. I prefer vogue longer than standard but short enough to poof. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think she looks cute and you did a good job despite your problems with your tools. I do like a Miami on a fit and trim poodle since it shows their physique well. Save up and get yourself a good clipper and you should have an easier time.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You did a great job grooming your Spoo. The tail may be docked too short BUT your shaved band is too high. Think only 1-2 finger widths from the base or just place your comb at the rectum, hold down the tail & clip up & into the back with a "v". This will give you more hair to scissor on your tail when it grows out.


----------

